# Ikernel.exe problem



## Astronautt (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, I recently found the 2001 PC game Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone and I tried to install it but I got the message "Error installing iKernel.exe (0x10000)" before it even started.
To try and fix this I updated the iKernel.exe from installshield's website, I cleaned out my registry, made sure nothing was running in the background and pretty much all the main things to fix a computer problem.
I've heard this happens a lot with old (and some new) EA games, but I can't seem to fix it.

My operating system is Windows Vista Business Version 6.
Any suggestions what to try next?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

first try to run the installer in Windows XP Compatibility mode
to do that, right click on the setup.exe (or install) in the CD/DVD Folder
and choose properties -> compatibility
under "Compatibility mode" check: run this program in..."
choose Windows XP SP2 or SP3
and then install it
if that fails
go to
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Intel 32 , right click on "iKernel.exe" and select "Run as Administrator"


----------



## Astronautt (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help!
But unfortunately those things didn't work.
In the setup folder of the Harry Potter disc there is an EX file called ikernel.ex_
Is that normal?


----------

